# Vino.



## IKE (Aug 8, 2016)

90% of the time I'm a scotch drinker but I do like a good gin & tonic now and then......for some reason I like gin & tonics more during the hot summer months.

Anyway, the wife and I have struggled back and forth for many years trying to find a wine that suited us both......she favors a sweet wine and although I'm not real crazy about wine (till now) to begin with I really don't like a really dry wine and I definitely don't like one that is super sugary sweet either.

On the recommendation of the gent at the liquor store, where I've traded for many years, I purchased a 1.5 Lt of "Gallo Cafe Zinfandel".......it's a red wine and is not overly sweet or too dry, I'd say it was what I'd call a medium sweet.

Granted neither one of us are wine connoisseurs but it suits both of our tastes just fine......we like it chilled.

If you haven't tried it you may want to, I believe it cost me about $10.50 or so for a 1.5 Lt bottle.


----------



## Carla (Aug 8, 2016)

IMO, wine is a matter of preference. I really like wine, some of my favorites come from local wineries--they are full-bodied and have the best flavor. Zinfandel is really good. Only one wine have I ever tasted that I could not drink-- really strong horrible tasting wino's wine, and if I recall the name, think it was Muskitell--something like that. Yuk.


----------



## Lon (Aug 8, 2016)

Carla said:


> IMO, wine is a matter of preference. I really like wine, some of my favorites come from local wineries--they are full-bodied and have the best flavor. Zinfandel is really good. Only one wine have I ever tasted that I could not drink-- really strong horrible tasting wino's wine, and if I recall the name, think it was Muskitell--something like that. Yuk.



Yuck is right    Muscatel is made from Muscat Grapes and is a favorite with winos because of the higher alcohol content and it's sugary sweetness.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have become fond of a wine I found at Trader Joe's. It's a Spanish red wine called Encuentro, and organic variety made from Bobal grapes. It's got a lovely flavor, not too full bodied or too sweet. Inexpensive at only $6.99. A nice, inexpensive, everyday wine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

I really like Cabernet Sauvignon and can get a bottle for 7.99 for 1.5 litre.  This has been on special for quite awhile at this store I go to.  It is not usually that price.  So while they have it on special I get some.  It is not a really sweet taste.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 9, 2016)

Lon said:


> Yuck is right    Muscatel is made from Muscat Grapes and is a favorite with winos because of the higher alcohol content and it's sugary sweetness.



My sis and her husband drink this stuff.  I call it Muscrat wine.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 9, 2016)

We keep a bottle of Beringer's White Zinfandel on hand when we get in the wine mood.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 9, 2016)

I prefer the red Blends...  Not too sweet and not too dry.. low in tannins.   Here are a few of my favorites... and they are not expensive either.. most around $8 or $9

Apothic Red

14 Hand winery.. Hot to Trot

Ménages trois

A more expensive blend.,, about $42 a bottle... The Prisoner.


----------



## IKE (Aug 9, 2016)

I just left the liquor store and I was wrong on the local price for the 1.5 Lt. Gallo Cafe Zinfandel......with tax (8.75%) it's $11.21.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2016)

You folks seem to enjoy all those different types of wine. I would love to try them also but no matter what kind I try I just want to go to sleep. Everyone else is chatting away at the table and having a good time and I feel like telling them all to go home so I can go to bed.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I prefer the red Blends...  Not too sweet and not too dry.. low in tannins.   Here are a few of my favorites... and they are not expensive either.. most around $8 or $9
> 
> Apothic Red
> 
> ...



I've tried Apothic Red and Menage a Trois. Both good and reasonably priced. I can also recommend Amancay reserve red blend. A delicious wine, $8.99 at Trader Joe's. It's from Argentina.  My recent other favorite, only $7.99 at Trader Joe's, is Dark Horse Red Blend.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 9, 2016)

That reminds me, I have a bottle of wine, I bought to give to a host for last years Christmas party I didn't attend.  Hopefully, I'll be able to unload to someone else soon.


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2016)

I recommend CK MONDAVI PINOT NOIR wine at $8.95 for 1.5 L bottle or SUTTER HOME wine Chardonnay at $8.95 for 1.5 L. I have found both these wines at several CVS outlets. Great taste and great value.


----------

